# charles culden /gulden?  new york



## wfocatman

anyone have any idea what  this bottle is?  its one of my favorites for some reason, and i haven't gotten any info on it anywhere else.. embossed charles culden or gulden  new york on the bottom.. 2 prominent seams, but also has dots opposite the seams   had a label around the neck, part of it is there.. the lip is really messed up as in out of shape/ crude..lots of air bubbles too.. thanks guys...


----------



## wfocatman

pic of the bottom.  appears to have an over flow of glass around part of the neck too..


----------



## tazmainiendigger

Hi Mike, I believe that is a early mustard, yes they do have a crude lip! My example is a sun colored amethyst I dont believe they would go for more then est. guess $10 but I could be wrong. They have a 12" version listed in ketchup, pickles and sauces in Betty Zumwalts book as rare. I think these versions are fairly common though. Hope this helps ya... Taz


----------



## tazmainiendigger

They are a nice addition if you are collecting pickles and sauce type bottles.... Here is the lip on mine..


----------



## southern Maine diver

Hey Taz ... Wfocatman...

 Here are some photos of the Charles Guldens Capers bottle I found in Conn.

 I posted it once before, but I wanted to brag a little more, you know how I am...[&:]

 Wayne

 This is how it was found...


----------



## southern Maine diver

This is after all the river scum was cleaned off it...

 Can't wait to get back there this year.

 Wayne


----------



## tazmainiendigger

OOlala! That sure is a pretty one! Wayne that one is rated as scarce 500 or less known specimens..... Taz


----------



## southern Maine diver

Hey Taz...

 Where did you find the info on this one?  Was it in a book?  What's the name & author? Is it available to buy?  Who sells it?  Can you put some pics up of the book? Where can I find one? How much are they?  Only a few questions for you...[]

 Wayne


----------



## wfocatman

taz.. how do you get such good pictures?..


----------



## amblypygi

> ORIGINAL:  southern Maine diver
> 
> ... What's the name & author? Is it available to buy?  Who sells it?  Can you put some pics up of the book? Where can I find one? How much are they?


 
 Hey Wayne,

 It was probably: Zumwalt, Betty. 1980. Ketchup, Pickles, and Sauces; 19th Century Food in Glass.

 You can find a couple of copies on www.bookfinder.com right now but they're over-priced. Search around and you should be able to find one for $20-25. They come up on fleabay every once in a while.

 Sean


----------



## southern Maine diver

Hey Sean....

 Thanks for the info.  Warren and I looked for you at the bottle show.  I don't know how we missed you, but we sure wanted to hook up with you.  I'm glad you enjoyed your stay and that you had a nice, romantic dinner at Rosa's in Portsmouth.  Would like to meet with you cause I wanted to exchange some ideas on dive sites and the Conn River, or places to dive in Western Mass.  

 Give me a PM or E-mail me and I'll try to set something up with you for a dive.  I just picked up a newer van, a new boat trailer so I'll be able to tow my dive-boat just about anywhere.[]

 Thanks again for the info,

 Wayne


----------



## JustGlass

Heres a different style...its patent date dec. 25, 1894..it has a pink tint to glass.


----------



## JustGlass

Base pic


----------



## madman

hey guys nice bottles!! great pix also,  here are 3 guldens ive found, thanks for sharing  mike


----------



## amblypygi

> ORIGINAL:  southern Maine diver
> 
> Hey Sean....
> 
> Thanks for the info.  Warren and I looked for you at the bottle show.  I don't know how we missed you, but we sure wanted to hook up with you.  I'm glad you enjoyed your stay and that you had a nice, romantic dinner at Rosa's in Portsmouth.  Would like to meet with you cause I wanted to exchange some ideas on dive sites and the Conn River, or places to dive in Western Mass.
> 
> Give me a PM or E-mail me and I'll try to set something up with you for a dive.  I just picked up a newer van, a new boat trailer so I'll be able to tow my dive-boat just about anywhere.[]
> 
> Thanks again for the info,
> 
> Wayne


 
 Hey Wayne,

 Yeah, I was sorry to miss you guys too. My fault though, we only stayed about an hour and then headed back west. I had budgeted that day to upgrade my electrical service so I had to make sure I had 5 or 6 hours of daylight to play with. I will PM you about diving, I'm dying to get back in the water and I have some non-bottle related questions for you too, especially if you've done any exploring in the Merrimack, which I imagine you must have.

 I'm going to post a note about the electrical service in Collectors Chat, I've discovered a scam by the square-d company that equates to a fantastic deal for people who know how to get around the scam part of it... []

 Sean


----------



## southern Maine diver

Hey Sean...

 Thanks for getting back to me... we really wanted to hook up with you an share a drink or two...  Sorry that we missed you.

 I took a look at the web site that you sent me. I have seen some of the layered clay and the tubes that you described, but I have not seen them in the Merrimac River.  I will be doing more dives in the Merrimac this year, so I will fill you in as to what I observe.  Let me know what you are looking for and I will pass it on to you.

 Great chatting with you,

 Wayne[&:]


----------



## markbot

I found this one today.  Going by the seem it was made between 1860-1880.  The company started in 1862  maybe it's one of the first?  It's a light pink color.


----------



## markbot

Here's a shot of the seem.


----------



## markbot

And the bottom.  It says 2 & 4 with two dots under it.


----------



## treeguyfred

Hey folks, Mike, Taz, et al ... I have examples of Chas Gulden's too they seam to be like bromos in the new York area. I have found the one mike first posted with some awful decomposed olives in it.
 Fred


----------



## treeguyfred

Hello Markbot, Welcome to the forum. I'd like to caution you against the old and fallible method of dating bottles by their mold lines. There's many details of manufacture that help date a bottles age. The mold line will give an idea that a bottle is handmade, but lip type and method of finish of lip is more helpful as well as the bottom features are far more telling. With time and research and experience you'll start to pick things up. Knowing other things like knowing the bottles' proprietor, when they were at certain addresses and what products they "put up" in their bottles will help in a big way. Your bottle/jar is likely to date approx. 1895- 1910 
 Thanx for posting and enjoy the forum,
 Fred


----------



## treeguyfred

Wayne that is a beauty! Not you average Gulden!


----------



## cannibalfromhannibal

Hey Wayne, fyi, a friend of mine dug one of those green triangular ones in Hawaii back in the 1970's and is the only one I have ever seen. Always was "green" with envy and have been hoping to dig one for years and never as much as a shard, so I presume they are scarce, as mentioned previously. Jack


----------



## postbottle47

Have on of those Green capers myself. Still love that bottle.


----------

